# Giving beginner jumping lessons. Any advice on lesson plans?



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

When I give beginner jumping lessons (equitation, not hunter) I always make sure they have very good heels, eye up and good timing over the fence. Work on this by setting up a ground pole and cantering up to it, getting the proper timing is half the battle. (Also watch for elbows popping out like wings flapping and toes pointing outward and backs arching/looking down)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

When I was a beginner my coach gave us 'two point competitions', trot around in two point for as long as you possibly could until one by one we dropped like flies lol. Aside from that, I suggest doing lots of pole work with them. If they can't canter poles, then they can't jump. Practise their 'release' over poles, going into two point over poles, cantering five strides between two poles and doing a course of poles. It can make jumping seem less scary when you slowly start to put the poles UP and gives them some sort of sense of what they're supposed to do.


----------

